# Soft 99 fusso wax



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thought I'd try this much hyped 12 month protection wax,these are my thoughts 
At first I thought the applicator looked a bit like a rough sponge (and boy was I right)
Second it wasn't a nice experience to remove 
Third the gloss looked fantastic and the water behaviour was awesome.
Visited the petrol station in the early hours the other morning and there was marring all over the car 
Washed this morning and it's worse than I thought 
Have to correct again this time with a much softer applicator









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Steveom2 said:


> Thought I'd try this much hyped 12 month protection wax,these are my thoughts
> At first I thought the applicator looked a bit like a rough sponge (and boy was I right)
> Second it wasn't a nice experience to remove
> Third the gloss looked fantastic and the water behaviour was awesome.
> ...


There must of been containments on the paint or the applicator/cloths you buffed off with to get marring like that?
The supplied sponge isnt the best but it shouldn't do that to the paint i would of thought

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

What car is that, soft paint ?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

BRUN said:


> What car is that, soft paint ?


No mate it's a Bmw m2 in black sapphire


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Machine polished again and re applied soft 99 and it’s now in the neighbours garden somewhere 
Utter crap


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

pt1 said:


> There must of been containments on the paint or the applicator/cloths you buffed off with to get marring like that?
> The supplied sponge isnt the best but it shouldn't do that to the paint i would of thought
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Absolutely not mate


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Agreed the supplied applicator is rubbish - bin in

2. Apply thin, thin, thin (and then a bit thinner still!) - removal is not the easiest (e.g. compared to a top carnauba) but it is not that difficult.

3. Some have had issues with hazing, but can't say I have.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> 1. Agreed the supplied applicator is rubbish - bin in
> 
> 2. Apply thin, thin, thin (and then a bit thinner still!) - removal is not the easiest (e.g. compared to a top carnauba) but it is not that difficult.
> 
> 3. Some have had issues with hazing, but can't say I have.


Thanks for your input mate but after the first failings I've watched a few how Too's and bought a much more suitable wax applicator and used damp and with the thinnest of applications it's still rubbish,so after launching it I repolished and applied optimum opti seal and all's good


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It's always annoying to see your hard machine worked being ruined by something... I've seen marks like that from applying wax quit thick and it 'out gassing', and a QD spray removing it - heart stopping as you think its marring, but actually it is just gassing leading to haze. 

However, if you've needed to machine again, that's a shame.

We don't all get on with all waxes though, there's a few I don't like personally that I know many others think are great.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

What are you using to polish, anything with fillers ?

I had no issues at all on Skoda paint, with the supplied applicator

Did you try anything afterwards like some QD, sure it's marring ? Not wax residue ?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

BRUN said:


> What are you using to polish, anything with fillers ?
> 
> I had no issues at all on Skoda paint, with the supplied applicator
> 
> Did you try anything afterwards like some QD, sure it's marring ? Not wax residue ?


No mate


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I’m biting my internet tongue.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used Fusso many times and the only issue was it can be a bit of work to buff. I found leaving it longer than recommended helped a lot. I can't see the supplied applicator do that damage though - it's not that bad! Maybe the solvents removed previous fillers? The best results I've had with Fusso were when the surface is prepped with IPA or similar, a very thin coat applied, left for 20-30 mins and then buffed off with plenty of turns of two or three buffing cloths.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

The surface was prepared well including Decon shampoo,iron x,clayed then g techniq pw.
I’m at a complete loss.
P.s cars never been polished with anything that contains fillers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My first experience with it was a breeze & I was impressed. 2nd & 3rd application put me right off it though as it was an absolute nightmare to remove. No idea why either as nothing changed from the first application other than vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

When I first applied fusso to my vw jetta I had the same issue. First it was looking awsome, then when I turn around the car I saw hazes. Maybe it was about gassing, maybe it was the towel that I buffed...

Then after second, and third, I've found that I use too much product. Damping applicator before using is a good way to reduce the amount of product you apply. As someone told above, use thinner, thinner thinner... And give it some more time to gass out.

Btw hazes are gone after first wash, and some more buff with a higher gsm buffing towel.

Sorry for all your trouble.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You waxed over your water spots?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

roscopervis said:


> You waxed over your water spots?


No mate 😂 this was what I saw after first wash


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Not had any problems except from hazing when I tried to apply on a very very warm evening.

Very thin layers are the key and maybe spritz the applicator with a bit of water if you find it helps. I wipe down with Carpro Eraser btw. 

P.S never had marring like that from application of a top coat.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Trix said:


> P.S never had marring like that from application of a top coat.


I was wondering if it was applied with sand paper when i first saw the pictures..


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Trix said:


> Not had any problems except from hazing when I tried to apply on a very very warm evening.
> 
> Very thin layers are the key and maybe spritz the applicator with a bit of water if you find it helps. I wipe down with Carpro Eraser btw.
> 
> P.S never had marring like that from application of a top coat.


I followed the you tube guide from fusso


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

That marring is not nice. Presumably after you polished the paint again and re-applied Fusso you were getting the same issue?

To rule out that damage hasn't been inflicted or masked as part of the polishing step suggest checking your work in direct sunlight having removed all trace of compound residue. Assume you were machine polishing and that you've used a suitably fine finish polish and clean pads still in good overall condition.

Can't help with Fusso itself but this is risk of marring is one of the many reasons why I have never gotten along with any tricky to remove solid wax or sealant. BH DSW is similar.. a nightmare to use and very fine margins. Any wax that requires fine margins I would seriously question why anyone would bother using a wax in the first place - one of the few benefits will be the supposedly enjoyable, prep-free, safe application.. which is just not the case. The easy to apply waxes tend to be less durable... such a trade off and why so many have moved to liquid spray or coating type products. Interesting to see you have found the same and ended up using Optiseal.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Never used Fusso, but it's been championed on here for years. I tend to use Colly 476 as my go to and get on with it very well, but many have complained at it also being difficult to remove. I work extremely thin, less = more and it always works for me though.
Got admit, as said above, liquid spray coatings are looking more and more the way many are going, great results and a doddle to use.

Harry


----------

